# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  How much food shall I feed My Budgett?

## phoebe froggy

I have fed him/her 2 worms today but dont know if that is too little???

Can they have pinky mice?

----------


## jelkins

They can handle pinky mice, but I wouldn't make them a staple.  These guys will eat quite a bit.  Mine were very partial to crayfish.

----------


## John Clare

For young Budgett's Frogs I would feed them daily, as much as they will eat in 15 minutes.  Earthworms are a good staple food.  

For adults or large juveniles, same 15 minute rule but instead of daily, feed them every 2-3 days.

----------

